# Tack Trunk



## juliann95 (Apr 30, 2012)

I am about to get my first tack trunk, and I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations. It does not have have to be wooden, in fact I was looking for recommendations on something more plastic. If anyone has any recommendations or suggestions I would love to hear them!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Start looking around on craigslist or at yard sales. I found four wooden trunks covered in whicker (SP?) for a steal at a yard sale. Dover has some nice ones, but they're pricey.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

stateline tack (statelinetack.com) has some synthetic tack trunks that are light, weather proof, and built with the same dimensions as the regular show trunks. I bought a synthetic about 2 weeks ago, and although my trainer is causing a fuss because it ruins her aesthetic... i like that it can be easily cleaned, and was only about $100.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Look here

Med. Steel Trunk w/ wheels & plate [M-ST-WP] - $160.85 : Trunks & Footlockers, Storage Trunk, Metal Footlockers, Storage Chest Trunk, Coffee Tables, Tack Trunks, Treasure Chests, Military Footlocker

They can be wood, steel, aluminum.. some have wheels, name plate, and are finished.

Much cheaper than going the horse-website/store route.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Amazon.com: Jolly Pet Tack Trunk w/ Tote Tray Blue: Pet Supplies

Holds a TON of stuff but is easily carried. 

Wood trunks are nice but mice chew on them, both my old trainer (whom I board with) and I have blue ones, hers is on one side of the crossties, mine is on the other. Easy to dust off or wash and hey, ours match! LOL


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I got a huge black plastic tool box in my local Walmart several years ago (you can lock it too). I paid something like $60 or $70 for it, and it accommodates my stuff (I'm not sure if Western saddle would fit in though - I never tried it).


----------



## WesternJake (Jan 29, 2011)

A couple 4-Hers in my club got some lockable sturdy plastic trunks for $20 a piece at Wal-Mart (not sure if you have one in your area or not! LOL) and they are decent sized for the small stuff (blankets, brushes, bridles, etc.). I am going to have to get myself a larger tack box and I loved the ones they had since they could lock. 

Emily


----------



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

Yep! 20 dollar foot locker at Walmart and it holds all my stuff...other than blankets, saddles, and pads, but that I just store in the tack room. I love it! And it locks!


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

I like the Burlington upright trunk. It's plastic, can hold one to two saddles plus other equipment. But it's pricey new. However they sometimes come up used on eBay or Craigslist.

Appropriate recommendations depend on what you will be storing in the trunk, if you need it to be moveable or will it be stationary, and how secure does it need to be?


----------



## penningtonfarms (Oct 25, 2012)

I got a custom tack trunk 20 years ago and was able to refurbish it with new vinyls. It look new now. I got my value out of this trunk from Tacktrunks.net.


----------



## penningtonfarms (Oct 25, 2012)

Forogt to add, that I may try to get another 15 years out of my Phoenix trunk!


----------

